# Personalized tuning



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I have personal experience with BNR. Great gains, but lacking in customer support and turn around time. I would go with trifecta.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

My Cobalt was tuned but Trifecta 12 years ago. They did a good job. Ran super rich though. I gained maybe, 15 hp, which is pretty good for a naturally aspirated 2.2L. I really didn't need to use Trifecta's customer service after the initial tune was fine tuned.


----------



## VeloTheCruze (Jan 24, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> I have personal experience with BNR. Great gains, but lacking in customer support and turn around time. I would go with trifecta.


Really? I’ve heard the exact opposite. Most people say BNR is worth the upsell vs. trifecta specifically for the customer service. Im sorry you didn’t receive good customer service. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

I also have BNR and like it but I second their slow turnaround times and response times.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

If you’re going with BNR, make sure you have all your mods first. With new customers they get back to you within two days. But let’s say, you get tuned for your mods right now, you get a downpipe, and you want to get retuned. The retune takes a while. I think the max I’ve waited was like 16 days.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

VeloTheCruze said:


> Really? I’ve heard the exact opposite. Most people say BNR is worth the upsell vs. trifecta specifically for the customer service. Im sorry you didn’t receive good customer service. Thanks for the input!


If you would like a third option, I use Vermont Tuning. They are a small company and are lesser known than BNR and Trifecta. But the customer service is Great!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> If you’re going with BNR, make sure you have all your mods first. With new customers they get back to you within two days. But let’s say, you get tuned for your mods right now, you get a downpipe, and you want to get retuned. The retune takes a while. I think the max I’ve waited was like 16 days.


Right now its over 22 days lol


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Right now its over 22 days lol


Have you tried contacting him to make sure he's ok? That seems excessive.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Have you tried contacting him to make sure he's ok? That seems excessive.


He is. I’m sure.


----------



## VeloTheCruze (Jan 24, 2021)

Noiitekk said:


> I also have BNR and like it but I second their slow turnaround times and response times.


**** I’m disappointed to hear that. For a 2018 standard tune it’s 700$. I can’t see myself spending that kind of money if the customer service of a custom tuner isn’t top notch. A Cobb accessport and tune for my old fiesta was sub 400$ And that’s for a “high performance vehicle”. I can’t believe a Cruze tune is so high. I can say that this forum is great with replies though, I appreciate all of you.


----------



## VeloTheCruze (Jan 24, 2021)

JLL said:


> If you would like a third option, I use Vermont Tuning. They are a small company and are lesser known than BNR and Trifecta. But the customer service is Great!


I haven’t heard of them but I’m a huge fan of mom and pop shops. I think lesser known brands really get the job done and treat you right as a costumer. I’m going to look into this. Thanks a whole lot my man!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

VeloTheCruze said:


> I haven’t heard of them but I’m a huge fan of mom and pop shops. I think lesser known brands really get the job done and treat you right as a costumer. I’m going to look into this. Thanks a whole lot my man!


Your welcome. Brian, the owner/tuner, is a good guy. He's even helped me on the weekends.






Vermont Tuning - Custom Performance Tuning Systems


Custom Performance Tuning Systems for Saab, Chevy, Ford, Buick, Opel, Vauxhall, Volvo



www.vermonttuning.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

VeloTheCruze said:


> Hey I’m new here! Just bought a 2018 rs hatchback and put a borla exhaust and a cold air intake on her. I’m looking into getting her tuned by trifecta or bnr. I’m not looking to race or get ridiculous gains, I’m just looking for the best tune to make sure my car runs as smooth as possible. Does anyone have any recommendations on which I should go for? Maybe you guys have personal experience with these tuning consoles. I’m coming from a fiesta st and a Cobb accessport so these different handhelds are kinda weird to me. Thanks in advance!


I am tuned by Trifecta. I have my dyno sheets posted so you can see what gains I have.









Blasirl’s Build:


I've been toying with this post since day one and would have probably never posted it, but someone I know was harassing me, so here is the text beginning. Pictures will follow - sometime. My main impediment is every time I complete something, something else goes south or I change my mind and...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## VeloTheCruze (Jan 24, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> I am tuned by Trifecta. I have my dyno sheets posted so you can see what gains I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We’re those gains with the elite package or the advantage package? How has it held up? I’ve heard it really wakes up the car. I’m not looking to race an rx7, just looking to wake the car up and reliability with the mods I have already installed. Thanks for your input bro.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

VeloTheCruze said:


> We’re those gains with the elite package or the advantage package? How has it held up? I’ve heard it really wakes up the car. I’m not looking to race an rx7, just looking to wake the car up and reliability with the mods I have already installed. Thanks for your input bro.


The only difference between the two is that the lower priced package is for a stock Cruze that is not going to have any aftermarket performance parts installed on it. i.e. no retunes

So having said that, what you see is without any performance modifications. Because of COVID 19, I have not been to the track for the latest updates yet. Once that has been done, I will slowly add modifications and get a retune.

So what you were looking at was the original factory tune, then the factory tune on 93 octane fuel, then the "stock" Trifecta tune on 93, then the "Tune" on 93. What you will get from Trifecta is a Select-A-Tune package for your vehicle. Using the Cruise Control switch, you can drive around stock until you get the urge to go fast, then flip from Cruise to no Cruise and go.

HTH

Robert


----------

